# 3 point log splitter on Case 446



## dallasce (Apr 6, 2011)

I just purchased a very heavy-duty log splitter that works off hydraulics. It is for a large tractor, but I attached hoses from my Case 446 to it and it works on smaller logs. On larger logs it just makes a dent and stops. Will this harm the Case and will I get more power if I attach it to my Ford 8n? Probably dumb questions, but I've never used one before. I know the Case has a specific log splitter that is an option, but don't know if any splitter will work or just one with specific specs. Thanks


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

I'm no expert, but when you tried this did you have the tractor motor running at a higher speed? In any case I don't think that this would harm your tractor as it seems like your are not getting enough pressure but I'm sure there must be a by-pass valve as to not damage the hydraulic pump. But I may stand to be corrected by someone with more knowledge than myself.


----------



## dallasce (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Actually, it doesn't seem to matter if I run the tractor at full throttle or at an idle. The splitter seems to work at the same rate with the same power. It splits oak and birch okay, but is having difficulty with ash. I don't have any larger logs to try it on, but my greatest concern right now is that I don't want to hurt the tractor. Thanks again.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

You won't hurt the tractor providing it is working within normal rev ranges, your speed on the hydraulics is often dependent on...hose diameter, flow rate of pump, and oil weight...pressure delivery and cylinder (end) size,equates to ultimate strength 

You might need to check if there is a strainer that needs cleaning out.
Welcome to the forum dallasce.
:aussie:
Cheers


----------

